
Workflow fragmentation - avitzurel
http://www.avitzurel.com/blog/2016/04/08/worfklow-fragmentation/
======
avitzurel
Author here: This is a huge pain point for me. As someone who also reviews
other people code.

Discussions that lead to important decisions get lost in the mix of tools we
are using these days.

Would love to hear/read what your thoughts are on this and how you feel you
(and your company) are dealing with this.

